
Xcode 12 - shantara
https://developer.apple.com/xcode/
======
phendrenad2
Nice UI updates, but I'm still surprised they haven't adapted Xcode's UX to be
more in-line with other popular code editors (Intellij, Eclipse, Sublime,
VSCode, Visual Studio, Atom). It's a radical departure from all of those. It
feels like NIH syndrome applied to UX (and maybe a bit of "we've always had
this UX, why change?" pride).

